# Quante sono le vocali?



## Ignorante

Ciao a tutti !!

è nata, quasi per caso, una discussione semi-seria in un altro forum su quante siano le vocali dell'alfateto italiano.
Chi dice cinque, chi 7 e chi 11 (contando anche le accentate)... 
Quindi, seguendo prontamente e con colpo di tacco il consiglio di Jana337, apro questa discussione.  

Chi ci può dire con certezza la risposta?


----------



## claudine2006

Io, da ignorante, ho sempre saputo che in italiano esistevano cinque vocali (e non mi sembra il caso di riportarle ).
Se poi si vogliono far rientrare anche le accentate, in questo caso sarebbero undici.
Comunque nelle lingue straniere, almeno in quelle da me studiate, le vocali accentate non si aggiungono a quelle non accentate per farne un computo complessivo.


----------



## Gio77

Occorre fare una distinzione tra l'ambito grafico e quello orale. Se ci riferiamo alla pronuncia, le vocali dell'italiano standard sono 7. Tra _a, i, u _non vi è infatti alcuna distinzione tra aperta e chiusa, mentre con _e_ ed _o _si hanno due possibilità, cioè è/é - ò/ó (la prima versione indica vocale aperta, la seconda chiusa: sono scritte così per distinguerle nella pronuncia, ma in questo contesto non sono da confondere con la semplice rappresentazione tipografica di vocale accentata!).
Per chiarezza, nell'altro thread ci si riferiva alla _pronuncia_ inglese in confronto a quella italiana: quella inglese, ad esempio, conosce molte più varietà di "e", mentre quella italiana solo due, cioè appunto aperta o chiusa.

Ciao!


----------



## Ignorante

Gio77 said:


> Occorre fare una distinzione tra l'ambito grafico e quello orale. Se ci riferiamo alla pronuncia, le vocali dell'italiano standard sono 7. Tra _a, i, u _non vi è infatti alcuna distinzione tra aperta e chiusa, mentre con _e_ ed _o _si hanno due possibilità, cioè è/é - ò/ó (la prima versione indica vocale aperta, la seconda chiusa: sono scritte così per distinguerle nella pronuncia, ma in questo contesto non sono da confondere con la semplice rappresentazione tipografica di vocale accentata!).
> Per chiarezza, nell'altro thread ci si riferiva alla _pronuncia_ inglese in confronto a quella italiana: quella inglese, ad esempio, conosce molte più varietà di "e", mentre quella italiana solo due, cioè appunto aperta o chiusa.
> 
> Ciao!


 
Non mi hai convinto Gio  

seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora dovremmo metterci anche altri accenti che non si scrivono ma si dicono.. (es. i due puntini sulla U la stringono parecchio) e dovremmo aumentare anche le consonanti (es. la esse di casa che è "dolce")

naaaa... sto con Claudine


----------



## BlueWolf

Ignorante said:


> Non mi hai convinto Gio
> 
> seguendo il tuo ragionamento allora dovremmo metterci anche altri accenti che non si scrivono ma si dicono.. (es. i due puntini sulla U la stringono parecchio) e dovremmo aumentare anche le consonanti (es. la esse di casa che è "dolce")
> 
> naaaa... sto con Claudine



La versione di u più corta (presente anche nei dittonghi, tipo in *u*omo) è difinita u semiconsonantica o semivocalica. Non è pertanto considerata una vocale. Se vuoi sapere veramente tutti i suoni di cui l'italiano dispone, ti conviene studiare l'alfabeto IPA.

Qui puoi trovare qualche informazione:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_fonetico_internazionale

Guarda la tabella delle vocali nella pagina che ti ho indicato. Le vocali italiane sono rappresentate come a, e, i, o, u, epsilon (lettera greca) e c rovesciata. Le ultime due corrispondono alle e ed o aperte, mentre [e] ed [o] alle versioni chiuse delle stesse.

P.S. Ovviamente le consonanti (sempre riferendoci ad esse a livello fonetico) sono più di 16.


----------



## Gio77

Esatto, segui il consiglio di BlueWolf.

Comunque non è che sia un ragionamento particolare... Non confondere lo scritto con il parlato.
Qui si tratta esclusivamente delle possibilità di pronuncia dell'italiano standard: per capirci, se intendevi la u con la dieresi (ü), questa non c'entra, perchè non ne fa parte.

Tagliando la testa al toro, qui di seguito sono le vocali dell'italiano standard con i simboli IPA (International Phonetic Alphabet), perchè la tabella delle vocali di Wikipedia non mostra solo quelle appartenenti alla nostra lingua:

[a] *a*lbero, g*a*tto, chies*a*
[e] *e*lmo, p*e*ra, dar*e*
[ε] *e*lica, l*e*sto, c'*è*
_ *i*sola, b*i*mbo, qu*i*
[o] *o*nda, c*o*me, poss*o*
[c (*)] *o*tto, p*o*sso, mangi*ò* (* il simbolo sarebbe girato a 180°)
 *u*scio, c*u*ra, cuc*ù*

Come vedi, la somma fa 7 _


----------



## itka

Vorrei farvi una domanda quanto all'uso che si deve fare (in italiano standard) di queste vocali : [e] / [è]  (scusatemi, non so dove trovare la epsilon sulla mia tastiera) e [o] / [o'] 
Cioè come si fa a sapere se una parola si pronuncia colla [e] chiusa o aperta (e lo stesso per la [o] ?
A volte sembrano varianti contestuale : [o] aperta prima di consonanti radoppiate, o nelle parole tronche, [o] chiusa nelle altre posizioni... ma che dire della [e] di *é*lma e di quella di l*è*sto ? Sono ovviamente nello stesso contesto (sillaba chiusa VC-) ...
Ci sarà una regola ?


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> Vorrei farvi una domanda quanto all'uso che si deve fare (in italiano standard) di queste vocali : [e] / [è]  (scusatemi, non so dove trovare la epsilon sulla mia tastiera) e [o] / [o']
> Cioè come si fa a sapere se una parola si pronuncia colla [e] chiusa o aperta (e lo stesso per la [o] ?
> A volte sembrano varianti contestuale : [o] aperta prima di consonanti radoppiate, o nelle parole tronche, [o] chiusa nelle altre posizioni... ma che dire della [e] di *é*lma e di quella di l*è*sto ? Sono ovviamente nello stesso contesto (sillaba chiusa VC-) ...
> Ci sarà una regola ?



No, non c'è una regola che io sappia. L'unico modo per esserne certi è controllare se quelle vocali sul dizionario sono accentate con accento grave (allora sono aperte) o acuto (allora sono chiuse).
Occorre inoltre tener presente che l'uso varia molto da regione a regione. In Lombardia, da dove vengo io, tendiamo a pronunciare molte _e_ chiuse come aperte (per esempio diciamo perchè, non perché).
A riprova del fatto che non esiste una regola, certe parole si distinguono proprio per la diversa qualità della e o della o (come bòtte e bótte, o pèsca e pésca).


----------



## Gio77

itka said:


> A volte sembrano varianti contestuali : [o] aperta prima di consonanti raddoppiate, o nelle parole tronche, [o] chiusa nelle altre posizioni...


 
Dagli esempi che ho fatto in effetti sembra così: in realtà è solo un caso che abbia scelto proprio due parole con consonanti doppie! Ti potrei citare altri esempi come lòbo, pòlipo, giòco, vuòto, pilòta, piròscafo... Hanno tutte la o aperta (l'accento è indicato solo per chiarezza, in realtà non va scritto in questi casi).

Purtroppo credo non ci siano regole in merito: anche la mia parlata regionale (Emilia Romagna) devia parecchio da quella standard e spesso non saprei dirti se una data parola richieda una e aperta o chiusa (o una o). Ad esempio (esémpio o esèmpio? ) io dico béne (chiusa: errato) invece di bène (aperta: corretto), mè invece di mé warn: mai scritto con l'accento!!!), spósi invece di spòsi...

Comunque non è che sia poi un errore così grave: al limite qualcuno potrebbe storcere il naso, ma ci si intende lo stesso


----------



## DDT

itka said:


> Vorrei farvi una domanda quanto all'uso che si deve fare (in italiano standard) di queste vocali : [e] / [è]  (scusatemi, non so dove trovare la epsilon sulla mia tastiera) e [o] / [o']
> Cioè come si fa a sapere se una parola si pronuncia colla [e] chiusa o aperta (e lo stesso per la [o] ?
> A volte sembrano varianti contestuale : [o] aperta prima di consonanti radoppiate, o nelle parole tronche, [o] chiusa nelle altre posizioni... ma che dire della [e] di *é*lma e di quella di l*è*sto ? Sono ovviamente nello stesso contesto (sillaba chiusa VC-) ...
> Ci sarà una regola ?


Puoi trovare le regole di pronuncia standard e le varie eccezioni in un qualsiasi manuale di dizione. Di fatto chi non ha studiato dizione non le conosce in quanto la maggior parte delle accentuazioni non vengono mai utilizzate nello scritto. Esempio classico "ancora" (di una nave) e ancóra (avverbio): normalmente quasi nessuno scrive l'accento però tutti conoscono la differenza di pronuncia, il vantaggio di essere madrelingua 
D'altro canto spesso le vocali sono pronunciate in modo scorretto nonostante gli accenti siano utilizzati correntemente, dipende dall'area geografica e dalla pronuncia invalsa. Ad esempio "perché" - che fra l'altro non ammette l'accento grave (perchè) - in Italia settentrionale viene pronunciato con una "e" molto aperta proprio come se l'accento fosse grave (e invece è acuto   )

DDT

Edit: per tornare alla domanda iniziale, direi che si può parlare di cinque vocali. Tenuto conto del numero di possibili accentuazioni, di differenti criteri e effemeridi varie (   ) possiamo salire a 7 o 11, ma sinceramente la cosa non mi convince...mi permetto di ricordare che la citata Wikipedia è uno strumento che, pur valido quanto a dovizia di informazioni, essendo rimesso alla libera complilazione dei cybernauti può risultare poco attendibile quanto alla precisione delle informazioni


----------



## Ignorante

Vedo che la discussione si anima.. Bene  

Non trovo, però, che sia esattamente corretto affermare che, nel computo totale, le vocali dell'alfabeto italiano siano più di 5.
L'alfabeto da noi è di 21 lettere, quello Inglese ne ha 26 eccetera.
Quello fonetico è "fonetico" e ogni nazione ha il suo..
Per fare un esempio: le note sono 7 indipendentemente dai diesis e dai bemolle.. ed è universalmente riconosciuto che lo siano.
La rappresentazione grafica di un effetto fonetico è un metodo per far capire la pronuncia di una parola scritta con le lettere "base" dell'alfabeto "base" con l'aggiunta di simboli grafici.

spero di aver incasinato ancora un pò la questione 

ciao


----------



## Gio77

Allora, cerchiamo di sintetizzare.

A livello ortografico (delle _lettere dell'alfabeto,_ per intenderci) le vocali sono 5. Su questo non ci piove.

A livello fonetico, le vocali dell'italiano *standard* sono *7*.

State continundo a confondere i due livelli.

Se non ne siete convinti, vi basterà consultare un buon libro di linguistica italiana.

Completamente d'accordo sul fatto che Wikipedia e affini non siano da considerare la Bibbia in fatto di affidabilità. Ad ogni modo la tabella riportata è presa pari pari dal sito ufficiale dell'alfabeto fonetico IPA, che purtroppo non posso riportare non avendo ancora raggiunto i 30 post.

Ciao


----------



## Ignorante

Gio77 said:


> Allora, cerchiamo di sintetizzare.
> 
> A livello ortografico (delle _lettere dell'alfabeto,_ per intenderci) le vocali sono 5. Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> A livello fonetico, le vocali dell'italiano *standard* sono *7*.


 
Ohhhh!!! 
Questa affermazione soddisfa pienamente il mio lato "pignolo" (..ma sarebbe sminuire i pignoli.. diciamo "spaccamaroni" ) 

ringrazio tutti per i post, la pazienza e la cortesia!!


ciao 

p.s. ...quindi la ü di würstel e di würer (la birra) non conta???....


----------



## BlueWolf

Ignorante said:


> p.s. ...quindi la ü di würstel e di würer (la birra) non conta???....



La ü nelle parole che hai citato non è di origine italiana (infatti sono tutte parole tedesche). Essa ha un suono distinto (in IPA indicato come [y]), ma non è parte dell'italiano standard.
Le vocali cui ci riferiamo io e Gio77 sono sette in italiano, ma possono essere di più o di meno in altre lingue (certe lingue africane ne hanno solo tre per fare un esempio, mentre l'inglese ne ha una dozzina).



> per tornare alla domanda iniziale, direi che si può parlare di cinque vocali. Tenuto conto del numero di possibili accentuazioni, di differenti criteri e effemeridi varie (  ) possiamo salire a 7 o 11, ma sinceramente la cosa non mi convince...mi permetto di ricordare che la citata Wikipedia è uno strumento che, pur valido quanto a dovizia di informazioni, essendo rimesso alla libera complilazione dei cybernauti può risultare poco attendibile quanto alla precisione delle informazioni


DDT, ho mostrato il link per Wikipedia perché tende ad essere sintetica, ma non è una cosa che s'è invantato un utente di Wikipedia l'Alfabeto Fonetico Internazionale. Se un gruppo di esperti di fonetica e fonologia ha compilato questo alfabeto, che si è evoluto nel corso degli anni, non penso che nessuno qui ha l'esperienza nel settore per smontarlo.

Se vuoi un esempio ancora più sentetico delle fonologia dell'italiano, guarda quest'altro sito (che è anche un modo rapido per imparare i simboli IPA relativi all'italiano):
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/italian.htm


----------



## sabrinita85

Ignorante said:


> Ciao a tutti !!
> 
> è nata, quasi per caso, una discussione semi-seria in un altro forum su quante siano le vocali dell'alfateto italiano.
> Chi dice cinque, chi 7 e chi 11 (contando anche le accentate)...
> Quindi, seguendo prontamente e con colpo di tacco il consiglio di Jana337, apro questa discussione.
> 
> Chi ci può dire con certezza la risposta?



Vorrei aggiungere, oltre a ciò che alcuni, e in special modo Gio77, hanno giustamente detto, che in questi casi è d'obbligo, tenere ben a mente il concetto di *astratto *e *concreto*.

Esiste un livello *astratto *dove, ad esempio, vi è una /a/ e poi questa /a/ si può realizzare in _n_ modi diversi a livello *concreto*. E lo stesso si può dire per /e/, /i/, /o/, /u/.
In astratto esiste una e una sola lettera, ma in realtà quella lettera in ogni parola è pronunciata in _n_ modi diversi. 

Quindi direi che:
esistono 5 vocali in italiano, a - e - i - o - u. 
Queste esistono solo a livello astratto, perché a livello concreto non ne esistono altre 6 o 7 o 11... ma *INFINITE*!
Ad alcuni di voi sembrerà che stia dicendo cose assurde, in realtà se ci pensate, è veramente così e qualsiasi libro di glottologia avvalorerà tale tesi.
Infatti ogni vocale è diversa in ogni parola... in 'casa' la prima /a/ è diversa dalla seconda, che a sua volta è diversa dalla /a/ di 'carta'.
Spero di avervi ben confuso le idee, perché è questo in realtà di cui stiamo parlando: confusione!


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Vorrei aggiungere, oltre a ciò che alcuni, e in special modo Gio77, hanno giustamente detto, che in questi casi è d'obbligo, tenere ben a mente il concetto di *astratto *e *concreto*.
> 
> Esiste un livello *astratto *dove, ad esempio, vi è una /a/ e poi questa /a/ si può realizzare in _n_ modi diversi a livello *concreto*. E lo stesso si può dire per /e/, /i/, /o/, /u/.
> In astratto esiste una e una sola lettera, ma in realtà quella lettera in ogni parola è pronunciata in _n_ modi diversi.
> 
> Quindi direi che:
> esistono 5 vocali in italiano, a - e - i - o - u.
> Queste esistono solo a livello astratto, perché a livello concreto non ne esistono altre 6 o 7 o 11... ma *INFINITE*!
> Ad alcuni di voi sembrerà che stia dicendo cose assurde, in realtà se ci pensate, è veramente così e qualsiasi libro di glottologia avvalorerà tale tesi.
> Infatti ogni vocale è diversa in ogni parola... in 'casa' la prima /a/ è diversa dalla seconda, che a sua volta è diversa dalla /a/ di 'carta'.
> Spero di avervi ben confuso le idee, perché è questo in realtà di cui stiamo parlando: confusione!



Sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita, eccetto quando dici che le vocali a livello astratto sono 5. Non capisco perché tanta gente si ostina a non capire che scritto - parlato non sono la stessa cosa. Qualcuno di voi è convinto che esista un solo suono _c_ in italiano? Una sola _g_? Qualcuno pensa che _gn_ non sia un suono a se stante?
Allora mi dovreste proprio spiegare se esiste una sola _e_ in italiano, perché ora scriviamo _é_ ed ora _è_.


----------



## itka

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto.
 La loro risposta dimostra chiaramente quel che scrive Sabrinita. Se uno puo' usare come lo vuole sia la [é] sia la [è] cio' significa che non hanno una funzione distintiva. Sembra chiare che non si potrebbe usare in una parola italiana, sia la _ sia la [a] ! Oppure, più esattamente, diciamo che questa opposizione si sta perdendo se non serve ad altro che a fare una distinzione tra [p*é*sca] e [p*è*sca]
Dunque ritengo che le vocali italiane sono cinque sebbene nella pronuncia possono essere qualche migliaia !_


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno risposto.
> La loro risposta dimostra chiaramente quel che scrive Sabrinita. Se uno puo' usare come lo vuole sia la [é] sia la [è] cio' significa che non hanno una funzione distintiva. Sembra chiare che non si potrebbe usare in una parola italiana, sia la _ sia la [a] ! Oppure, più esattamente, diciamo che questa opposizione si sta perdendo se non serve ad altro che a fare una distinzione tra [p*é*sca] e [p*è*sca]
> Dunque ritengo che le vocali italiane sono cinque sebbene nella pronuncia possono essere qualche migliaia !_


_

Uno non può usare come vuole è contro é, questo è solo un accento. Diresti che la c si può pronunciare "h" solo perché questo è l'uso della Toscana? Siamo obiettivi, l'italiano standard ha regole precise.
La è/é è distintiva (non a caso viene indicata in modo diverso), allo stesso modo in cui lo è una i contro una a. Pésca e pèsca sono due parole non omofone diverse, allo stesso modo in cui lo sono questa listina di parole:

accétta (scure)                                     accètta (verbo accettare)
affétto (io taglio a fette)                          affètto (sentimento)
aréna (sabbia, lido sabbioso)                 arèna (luogo di spettacolo all’aperto)
colléga (verbo collegare)                        collèga (compagno d’ufficio)
crédo (verbo credere)                             Crèdo (preghiera cristiana)
corrésse (verbo correre)                         corrèsse (verbo correggere)
détte (participio passato del verbo dire)   dètte (passato remoto del verbo dare)
ésca (cibo)                                           èsca (verbo uscire)
ésse (pronome personale)                      èsse (lettera dell’alfabeto)
légge (norma)                                        lègge (verbo leggere)
mésse (funzioni sacre)                           mèsse (raccolto)
mézzo (fradicio)                                     mèzzo (metà)
pésca (sport)                                         pèsca (frutto)
péste (tracce)                                        pèste (malattia)
ré (sovrano)                                           rè (nota musicale)
té (pronome)                                         tè (bevanda)
télo (tessuto)                                        tèlo (dardo)
téma (timore)                                        tèma (componimento)
vénti (numero)                                       vènti (correnti d’aria)
vendétte (rivendicazioni)                         vendètte (vendere)

Non sta a noi decidere quante vocali ha l'italiano. Le vocali sono sette, come è stato studiato nel corso di anni da esperti, quegli stessi che hanno inventato un alfabeto che decodifica fonemi in migliaia di lingue.
_


----------



## itka

BlueWolf said:


> In Lombardia, da dove vengo io, tendiamo a pronunciare molte _e_ chiuse come aperte



Bluewolf, non capisco più ...  Se quei suoni permettono di distinguere due parole, come sembre alla vista dei tuoi esempi,  *non potete* pronunciarli tutti aperti o tutti chiusi ... se no, si perde l'opposizione... Non ci capisco più niente !


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Sono d'accordo con te, Sabrinita, eccetto quando dici che le vocali a livello astratto sono 5. Non capisco perché tanta gente si ostina a non capire che scritto - parlato non sono la stessa cosa. Qualcuno di voi è convinto che esista un solo suono _c_ in italiano? Una sola _g_? Qualcuno pensa che _gn_ non sia un suono a se stante?
> Allora mi dovreste proprio spiegare se esiste una sola _e_ in italiano, perché ora scriviamo _é_ ed ora _è_.


Ma come perché?!
Perché questa /é/ non è uguale a questa /e/ !
/e/ è realizzata in un'infinità di modi diversi a seconda delle combinazioni di fonemi.

/*e*/ è il livello astratto, quello che, nello scritto, identifichiamo come vocale. A livello concreto esisterà la /*é*/, la /*è*/, la /*ê*/, la /*ë*/, e un altro miliardo di /*e*/!

Comunque sì, io la capisco e la so anche bene la differenza tra scritto e parlato, ma nel precedente post, parlavo di suddivisioni all'interno del linguaggio *orale*.
A livello *scritto*, continuo a pensare che le vocali siano 5, e che i vari accenti, acuti o gravi, siano solo un "segno" per non confondere alcune parole, o sillabe, con altre (p.es. *e* --> congiunz.  vs. *è*--> verbo), o per segnare graficamente le parole tronche (perché, né, etc.) che necessitano, in italiano, di accento.


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> Bluewolf, non capisco più ...  Se quei suoni permettono di distinguere due parole, come sembre alla vista dei tuoi esempi,  *non potete* pronunciarli tutti aperti o tutti chiusi ... se no, si perde l'opposizione... Non ci capisco più niente !



Infatti, è come dici tu. A volte perdiamo l'opposizione, anche se non sempre visto che non c'è nulla da confondere quando diciamo perchè invece di perché. Ma la cosa non è diversa dai due suoni distinti della esse.

Per chiarirti un po' le idee (spero ) leggi questa risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca, che parla principalmente del problema della s, ma che accenna anche alle nostre vocali.
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4012&ctg_id=93


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma come perché?!
> Perché questa /é/ non è uguale a questa /e/ !
> /e/ è realizzata in un'infinità di modi diversi a seconda delle combinazioni di fonemi.
> 
> /*e*/ è il livello astratto, quello che, nello scritto, identifichiamo come vocale. A livello concreto esisterà la /*é*/, la /*è*/, la /*ê*/, la /*ë*/, e un altro miliardo di /*e*/!
> 
> Comunque sì, io la capisco e la so anche bene la differenza tra scritto e parlato, ma nel precedente post, parlavo di suddivisioni all'interno del linguaggio *orale*.
> A livello *scritto*, continuo a pensare che le vocali siano 5, e che i vari accenti, acuti o gravi, siano solo un "segno" per non confondere alcune parole, o sillabe, con altre (p.es. *e* --> congiunz.  vs. *è*--> verbo), o per segnare graficamente le parole tronche (perché, né, etc.) che necessitano, in italiano, di accento.



Allora di nuovo, chiunque può capire che a livello scritto le vocali sono 5, è abbastanza evidente. D'altra parte anche i suoni _*c*_asa e _*c*_ena utilizzano lo stesso simbolo, quindi questo non può essere determinante per il modello orale.
È ovvio che a livello orale ognuno di noi produce infiniti suoni diversi, ma questi suoni vengono collegati ad un modello "ideale" appreso da ognuno di noi. Questi "suoni ideali" ovviamente nessuno di noi li produce sempre uguali, altrimenti saremmo macchine, non uomini.
In questa "sfera ideale" ognuno di noi riconosce con chiarezza solo certe distinzioni tra i suoni. Io posso pronunciare in tanti modi un certo suono, ma l'ascoltatore lo legherà per similitudine ad un certo suono codificato dell'italiano. E in questa "sfera ideale" c'è una differenza netta tra è ed é (o tra ò ed ó), tanto è vero che è indicata la differenza sul dizionario. Per caso sul dizionario vedi indicazioni a proposito di ê, ë? No, perché questi suoni non sono distintivi in italiano. È un caso se, come si diceva in un'altra discussione, noi italiani tendiamo a pronunciare happy come [ep:i] invece di [hæpi]? No, perché visto che il suono æ non esiste in italiano ma è simile ad uno che abbiamo, lo riconduciamo a quest'ultimo.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Allora di nuovo, chiunque può capire che a livello scritto le vocali sono 5, è abbastanza evidente. D'altra parte anche i suoni _*c*_asa e _*c*_ena utilizzano lo stesso simbolo, quindi questo non può essere determinante per il modello orale.
> È ovvio che a livello orale ognuno di noi produce infiniti suoni diversi, ma questi suoni vengono collegati ad un modello "ideale" appreso da ognuno di noi. Questi "suoni ideali" ovviamente nessuno di noi li produce sempre uguali, altrimenti saremmo macchine, non uomini.
> In questa "sfera ideale" ognuno di noi riconosce con chiarezza solo certe distinzioni tra i suoni. Io posso pronunciare in tanti modi un certo suono, ma l'ascoltatore lo legherà per similitudine ad un certo suono codificato dell'italiano. E in questa "sfera ideale" c'è una differenza netta tra è ed é (o tra ò ed ó), tanto è vero che è indicata la differenza sul dizionario. Per caso sul dizionario vedi indicazioni a proposito di ê, ë? No, perché questi suoni non sono distintivi in italiano. È un caso se, come si diceva in un'altra discussione, noi italiani tendiamo a pronunciare happy come [ep:i] invece di [hæpi]? No, perché visto che il suono æ non esiste in italiano ma è simile ad uno che abbiamo, lo riconduciamo a quest'ultimo.



Non si tratta di sfera ideale... io non dico che ognuno di noi apprende un suono diverso, dico che tutti noi, quello del Nord o quello del Sud, pronuncia una stessa vocale in _n_ modi diversi, ma non perché a me l'hanno insegnata così e a te colà, ma perché a seconda della parola in cui è presente una tale vocale, essa cambierà il suo aspetto formale.
La differenza netta o la differenza impercettibile, per me non sono in alcun modo diverse a livello fonologico, perché una /é/ è diversa da una /è/ come una /e1/ (in c*a*sa) è diversa da una /e2/ (in *a*lbero): mentre per te, pare che la diversità sussista solo nel caso di *è* ed *é*!
L'opposizione tra *é* ed *è*, è vero che è riportata sul dizionario... ma solo perché in italiano una parola si pronuncia chiusa e l'altra aperta... e, nella tua lista in alto, ne hai dato conferma: "pesca" non si capisce bene se sia sostantivo o verbo, e non si capirà mai se non nel contesto.

Quelle diverse /e/ che ho scritto (ê,ë), non erano per farti dire che in italiano non esistono tali grafie (ma va?!), erano, semplicemente, per farti capire che una *e*, è pronunciata anche in quei modi... nonostante noi non ce ne accorgiamo...!


----------



## Gio77

sabrinita85 said:


> Non si tratta di sfera ideale...


 
Sì, si tratta di sfera ideale. Mi sembra che BlueWolf abbia descritto molto bene la situazione. Quello che intendeva dire è che si tratta di associazione mentale: le varie ê, ë, è, é..., che come dici indiscutibilmente sono presenti nel parlato, vengono tutte approssimate nella nostra testa ad una /e/ ideale.
E' un po' come quando pensiamo ad una sedia *(é)*. Quante decine di migliaia di varianti possono esistere? Di legno, di ferro, di plastica, imbottite, alte, basse, coi braccioli, rotondeggianti, squadrate... Tutte vengono però da noi associate ad una /sedia/, un modello archetipico che tutti abbiamo in testa. Ciò che le accomuna probabilmente è il concetto di un oggetto su cui ci si siede, che ha uno schienale, quasi sicuramente quattro piedi... E a nessuno verrebbe mai in mente di affermare che uno di questi oggetti è una sedia se è di legno e non lo è se è di plastica.
Adesso consideriamo un letto *(è)*: un altro oggetto su cui ci si può altrettanto sedere, che ha quattro piedi e spesso pure uno schienale. La sua funzione però è un'altra: quella di sdraiarsi.
Sedia *(é) *e letto *(è)*, per quanto molto più strettamente imparentati di quanto lo siano con un lampadario *(a)*, si distinguono l'una dall'altro. Per certi versi sono uguali( */e/* ) (su entrambi ci si siede), ma la distinzione tra i due è _necessaria_ in quanto, in certi contesti, distinguono le due funzioni del sedersi *(pèsca)* e dello sdraiarsi *(pésca)*. Al contrario, la sola differenza tra il fatto di essere di legno *(ê)* piuttosto che di plastica *(ë)* non porterà mai ad una distinzione di funzione - per quanto siano differenze esistenti ed apprezzabili a livello qualitativo.

Con questa metafora volevo chiarire il concetto di carattere distintivo e le sue implicazioni, ma non prendetela alla lettera: è ovvio che la differenza tra una sedia ed un letto sia ben più marcata rispetto a quella tra una e aperta ed una e chiusa!
Infatti _non sto discutendo sul fatto che è ed é siano due mondi lontani tra loro!_ Io stesso chiaramente le associo ad una semplice /e/, concettualmente. Quello che intendo dire è che se i linguisti hanno ritenuto necessario fare questa distinzione, un motivo c'è! E la lista compilata da BlueWolf ne è una chiara dimostrazione. [e] ed [ε] - nell'italiano standard - hanno carattere distintivo e quindi vanno considerate nella lista delle "vocali che contano"; le altre varietà, pur esistenti, no.

E la somma, ancora una volta, fa 7.


----------



## Ignorante

Gio77 said:


> Sì, si tratta di sfera ideale. Mi sembra che BlueWolf abbia descritto molto bene la situazione. Quello che intendeva dire è che si tratta di associazione mentale: le varie ê, ë, è, é..., che come dici indiscutibilmente sono presenti nel parlato, vengono tutte approssimate nella nostra testa ad una /e/ ideale.
> E' un po' come quando pensiamo ad una sedia *(é)*. Quante decine di migliaia di varianti possono esistere? Di legno, di ferro, di plastica, imbottite, alte, basse, coi braccioli, rotondeggianti, squadrate... Tutte vengono però da noi associate ad una /sedia/, un modello archetipico che tutti abbiamo in testa. Ciò che le accomuna probabilmente è il concetto di un oggetto su cui ci si siede, che ha uno schienale, quasi sicuramente quattro piedi... E a nessuno verrebbe mai in mente di affermare che uno di questi oggetti è una sedia se è di legno e non lo è se è di plastica.
> Adesso consideriamo un letto *(è)*: un altro oggetto su cui ci si può altrettanto sedere, che ha quattro piedi e spesso pure uno schienale. La sua funzione però è un'altra: quella di sdraiarsi.
> Sedia *(é) *e letto *(è)*, per quanto molto più strettamente imparentati di quanto lo siano con un lampadario *(a)*, si distinguono l'una dall'altro. Per certi versi sono uguali( */e/* ) (su entrambi ci si siede), ma la distinzione tra i due è _necessaria_ in quanto, in certi contesti, distinguono le due funzioni del sedersi *(pèsca)* e dello sdraiarsi *(pésca)*. Al contrario, la sola differenza tra il fatto di essere di legno *(ê)* piuttosto che di plastica *(ë)* non porterà mai ad una distinzione di funzione - per quanto siano differenze esistenti ed apprezzabili a livello qualitativo.
> 
> Con questa metafora volevo chiarire il concetto di carattere distintivo e le sue implicazioni, ma non prendetela alla lettera: è ovvio che la differenza tra una sedia ed un letto sia ben più marcata rispetto a quella tra una e aperta ed una e chiusa!
> Infatti _non sto discutendo sul fatto che è ed é siano due mondi lontani tra loro!_ Io stesso chiaramente le associo ad una semplice /e/, concettualmente. Quello che intendo dire è che se i linguisti hanno ritenuto necessario fare questa distinzione, un motivo c'è! E la lista compilata da BlueWolf ne è una chiara dimostrazione. [e] ed [ε] - nell'italiano standard - hanno carattere distintivo e quindi vanno considerate nella lista delle "vocali che contano"; le altre varietà, pur esistenti, no.
> 
> E la somma, ancora una volta, fa 7.


 
Ennò!! il tuo ragionamente non quadra...  
Se una sedia *è* una sedia, le vocali *sono* cinque! 
il resto (legno, plastica, accenti vari) sono varianti (o attributi) sia per le sedie che per le vocali!!  

p.s. Sabrinita for president!!!


----------



## Heliand

Io concordo con Bluewolf. Esiste una sfera ideale dove abbiamo la nostra /e/, poi ci sono gli allofoni, cioè le varianti di uno stesso fonema, che cambiano in base ai contesti sonori e alle lingue.
Poi ogni lingua ha dei tratti distintivi fonici specifici, certo, ed è naturale ricondurre alcuni suoni che non vi appartengono a quelli da noi conosciuti.


----------



## Gio77

> Ennò!! il tuo ragionamente non quadra...
> Se una sedia *è* una sedia, le vocali *sono* cinque!
> il resto (legno, plastica, accenti vari) sono varianti (o attributi) sia per le sedie che per le vocali!!


 
Ignorante, non credo tu abbia letto con attenzione...


----------



## Ignorante

Gio77 said:


> Ignorante, non credo tu abbia letto con attenzione...


 

Sorry!!!  hai ragione!! 
..ho scambiato una è con una é 

seguendo il tuo ragionamento il concetto è che un attributo non cambia la classe dell'oggetto, il fatto che una sedia sia di legno o di plastica non ci permette di dire che non sia comunque una sedia... giusto?

quindi gli "oggetti" sono 5.


----------



## Gio77

No, hai considerato solo una minima parte del discorso.

Dipende dal tipo di attributo: legno, plastica ecc. (= ê, ë, ...) non sono importanti nel nostro mondo (= nell'italiano standard) per far categorizzare l'oggetto (= la vocale) diversamente (in altre lingue invece queste qualità portano a distinzioni di significato).
Il fatto che serva per sedersi (é) piuttosto che per sdraiarsi (è) invece è proprio ciò che realizza la distinzione tra sedia (pésca) e letto (pèsca), e quindi giustifica la necessità di una differenziazione tra i due attributi.


----------



## Ignorante

Gio77 said:


> No, hai considerato solo una minima parte del discorso.
> 
> Dipende dal tipo di attributo: legno, plastica ecc. (= ê, ë, ...) non sono importanti nel nostro mondo (= nell'italiano standard) per far categorizzare l'oggetto (= la vocale) diversamente (in altre lingue invece queste qualità portano a distinzioni di significato).
> Il fatto che serva per sedersi (é) piuttosto che per sdraiarsi (è) invece è proprio ciò che realizza la distinzione tra sedia (pésca) e letto (pèsca), e quindi giustifica la necessità di una differenziazione tra i due attributi.


 
Tadaaaà !!!  

pensavi di esserti liberato di me vero???   
mi intrigano le disquisizioni... specie se sono stimolanti e divertenti..

Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi senza annodarmi...
Lascerei perdere le sedie e i letti.. anche se comodi  

Il fatto che un accento cambi il significato di una parola è innegabile.
Non discuto che ci siano più modi di accentare una vocale e che questo porti la parola ad avere significati diversi.
L'uso dell'accento serve appunto per far capire a chi legge o ascolta che la parola è quella e non un'altra.

Ma resta il fatto che l'accento è messo su una lettera "base" (che in questo caso è la /e/) 
Per cui sono più propenso a dire che le vocali sono cinque, contando quindi solo quelle "base", e che le altre sono varianti, anche se queste varianti implicano che la parola cambi suono e/o significato.
Intendiamoci, non dico che quelle accentate non siano vocali, ma che sono quelle di "base" modificate percui non entrano nel conto.
Hai presente l'esempio delle note musicali?.. ecco!! quelle "base" sono 7 anche se poi ci sono i bemolle e i diesis...

ciao  

p.s. ...mia figlia mi ha detto che la sua maestra le ha detto che sono cinque!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Rieccomi, rientro nella discussione! 
Davvero una bellissima metafora Gio77, esprime proprio bene quello che io ho detto un modo un po' schifoso!



Ignorante said:


> Tadaaaà !!!
> 
> pensavi di esserti liberato di me vero???
> mi intrigano le disquisizioni... specie se sono stimolanti e divertenti..
> 
> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi senza annodarmi...
> Lascerei perdere le sedie e i letti.. anche se comodi
> 
> Il fatto che un accento cambi il significato di una parola è innegabile.
> Non discuto che ci siano più modi di accentare una vocale e che questo porti la parola ad avere significati diversi.
> L'uso dell'accento serve appunto per far capire a chi legge o ascolta che la parola è quella e non un'altra.
> 
> Ma resta il fatto che l'accento è messo su una lettera "base" (che in questo caso è la /e/)
> Per cui sono più propenso a dire che le vocali sono cinque, contando quindi solo quelle "base", e che le altre sono varianti, anche se queste varianti implicano che la parola cambi suono e/o significato.
> Intendiamoci, non dico che quelle accentate non siano vocali, ma che sono quelle di "base" modificate percui non entrano nel conto.
> Hai presente l'esempio delle note musicali?.. ecco!! quelle "base" sono 7 anche se poi ci sono i bemolle e i diesis...
> 
> ciao
> 
> p.s. ...mia figlia mi ha detto che la sua maestra le ha detto che sono cinque!!



Ignorante, se vuoi sperare di avere una discussione con noi su questo punto devi deciderti ad abbandonare lo scritto. Sul fatto che esistano cinque simboli per le vocali non ci piove!  Ma esiste pure un solo simbolo per la c di casa e quella di cena, le lettere sono solo frutto di convenzioni. In particolare, le vocali dell'alfabeto sono cinque perché il latino ne aveva cinque. L'italiano aveva due possibilità: inventarsi nuove lettere (caso molto raro nella storia), o modificare quelle esistenti per esprimere la differenza presente nel parlato (caso molto comune, un elenco di tutte le lettere latine modificate è davvero molto lungo).
Non mi sorprende che la maestra di tua figlia abbia detto che le vocali sono cinque: a scuola si impara a scrivere, l'italiano lo so già.
Il tuo discorso sull'accento che si posa su una base si basa (scusa il gioco di parole ) ancora una volta sul sistema di scrittura. Ma nel parlato senti un accento? Senti una base? No, senti due suoni distinti, anche se indubbiamente sono più simili di altri (gli ormai famosi letti e sedie di Gio77).


----------



## Ignorante

BlueWolf said:


> ....Sul fatto che esistano cinque simboli per le vocali non ci piove!  .... (gli ormai famosi letti e sedie di Gio77).


 
e già questa prima affermazione mi soddisfa  
..adesso dimmi che le note sono 7 e non scasso più!!!!  


senti maaaaaaaa... pensi che Gio faccia il mobiliere a Lissone??   

ciao e buon week-end e grazie per la compagnia


----------



## BlueWolf

Ignorante said:


> e già questa prima affermazione mi soddisfa
> ..adesso dimmi che le note sono 7 e non scasso più!!!!
> 
> 
> senti maaaaaaaa... pensi che Gio faccia il mobiliere a Lissone??
> 
> ciao e buon week-end e grazie per la compagnia



Prego, la mia testardagine è sempre a disposizione!


----------



## Gio77

BlueWolf said:


> Davvero una bellissima metafora Gio77, esprime proprio bene quello che io ho detto un modo un po' schifoso!


 
Grazie! No no, hai spiegato davvero chiaramente. Anzi, ti dirò che pensavo d'aver confuso le idee a tutti, con il mio "mobilio metaforico"... 



Ignorante said:


> senti maaaaaaaa... pensi che Gio faccia il mobiliere a Lissone??


 
Infatti, era tutta pubblicità occulta... Accidenti, mi hai beccato!


----------



## okey

Pensando di essere in tema:
quanri e quali sono i 
"fonemi vocalici"
 in Italiano?


----------



## laurentius87

okey said:


> Pensando di essere in tema:
> quanri e quali sono i
> "fonemi vocalici"
> in Italiano?



Sono sette (almeno, nel vocalismo tonico):
i, é, è, a, ò, ó, u

Qui trovi una spiegazione molto ben fatta dei suoni dell'italiano e delle vocali, curata da Pietro Maturi dell'Università di Napoli.


----------

